# Problême coverflow



## milkahh (21 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,
J'ai  unipod 3g, et je n'arrive pas a avoir toutes les illustrations d'album  dessus. 
Pourtant elle sont bien présentes dans Itunes.
Mais quand je navigue par cover flow dans mon ipod, il en manque pleins.
Le pire c'est que certaines qui sont manquantes dans le cover flow, défile de temps en temps sur l'écran de présentation, bizarre.
J'espère que qqn pourra m'aider !
Merci


----------



## imacg5mortel (21 Mai 2008)

Essaye de restaurer ton ipod et de tout re-synchroniser


----------



## milkahh (21 Mai 2008)

Non ca ne marche pas mieux.

Mais je viens de m'apercevoir que les albums dont les illustrations ne s'affichent pas comportent en fait une chanson au moins ou la pochette ne s'est pas loader (je ne sais pas pour quelle raison !)
Mais apparement ca marche,
Merci pour ton aide


----------



## hakim93200 (22 Mai 2008)

oui moi ca me fais la meme chose quand mon ipod est ultra plein


----------



## t3ct0niiik (5 Octobre 2008)

Moi ca fait pareil, sauf que j'ai aucune image !!!


----------



## tarte en pion ! (6 Octobre 2008)

Sélectionnez tous les morceaux d'un album, et changez là l'illustration. Au début j'avais le même problème qui venait du fait qu'en fait je ne l'avais assignée qu'à un seul morceau !


----------



## fandipod (6 Octobre 2008)

Effectivement séléctionne tous les morceaux.....


----------

